# Erhu



## Harvey

Has anyone ever played an erhu (二胡)?
For those who don't know, it's a chinese bowed instrument.
Link.
Another link.

I wonder how silk strings would sound on my violin...


----------



## Daniel

This instrument looks nice. If I remember right Lang Lang's father played this instrument in his son's debut in Carnegie Hall as addition to the regular pieces in this concert. It sounded funny (the title was something with old horse :lol.


----------



## Harvey

Ya, erhu are good at imitating horses.


----------



## oistrach13

it lookes like a nice instrument

do you play it? I would be very interested in a sound file 

around here we have very similar instruments, but they've all been replaced with the western violin, which is easier to play (believe it or not) and with a much greater range and volume. there are a few players of the old instruments left though, particularly the turkish kemenje.

*wonders where he can find erhu recording*


----------



## Harvey

> *do you play it? I would be very interested in a sound file *


Yes; I'm not very good at it though.
At the top of the page in the second link, click on Sound (with a pic of a CD next to it.)


----------



## oistrach13

COOOL  

it's a really nice instrument,

you know, I find that traditional bowed instruments generally produce a feeling that the western violin can't (arguable). its this feeling of simplicity, and beauty, I can't really describe it, although I think people know what I am talking about.

besides, when one of these instruments is played in traditional chinese style, nothing on earth can sound more "chinese" (at least my opinion). Not even the pipa or the gu zheng.

I would still love to have a recording of you playing it (or anything else ).

don't be shy. we are very supportive people


----------



## Harvey

Heh...I'd love to give you a recording of me messing around with one...if I had one. GAHAHAHAHA! :lol:


----------

